# Red Parasites or Worms came from guppy's butt.



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Lastnight I was looking at my fish and I noticed that one of my guppy's belly was full of parasites or worms and they were coming out of her butt. What are they and how do I get rid of them? I found her dead this morning, with a parasite still on her. I don't want it to spread to my other fish.. any medications I can use??


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like camallanus worms to me. Have you purchased any fish from Big Al's recently? Im beginning to suspect that whomever their supplier is has a bad camallanus problem.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

do the worms actually drop out, or do they just stick out and then hide up in the rear?
if its the dreaded camallanus, you need something to kill camallanus specifically. 
most meds at the local fish store wont. someone might have some levamisole HCl.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

AAAh the horrific butt worms.. my rear itches at the thought. If they are sticking out her rear, she has already infected your tank. Levamisole is about the only thing that can lick this one.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

ew.... lick. (Levamisole is about the only thing that can *lick *this one)
you know - the words lick and fish butt in the same discussion. 
nevermind.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ksimdjembe said:


> ew.... lick.


Lick? Red fish anus worms?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds like more and more LFS are seeing camallanus worms. Who would be at the other end? At the breeding/ production end? Who would be responsible? Or do you think this will be where due diligence comes in and we don't buy from infected suppliers?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It probably comes from the whole-sell breeders as the source and T.O. isn't the only place to be affected.
B.C. has had it for a while as does probably everywhere else.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/callamanus-worm.html
You can use levamisole HCl or Fenbendazole (Panacure) 
Some good sites:
http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/levamisole-hydrochloride-1
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/154/
Praziquantel (PraziPro) is good for other types of worm infestations but not for camallanus worms.
The problem is that it takes 8-12 weeks before the worms are noticeable. Nasty


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Wow Calmer, that link from loaches.com has a lot of great information about levamisole, good read if somewhat long lol. 

There was a problem with camallanus when I was in London a few winters back as well. It seemed to pop up en masse all of a sudden, everyone had it. Back then none of us could get our hands on levamisole hci so in my case I sterilized the affected tanks (killed all fish, plants, filters etc, bleached the tanks, dried them out). It's a bad worm that is 100% fatal even if it kills slowly and it can take a long time to notice by which time the fish could have several worms burrowing into its gut making treatment moot. 

In any case, I have both Levamisole HCI and Flubendazole right now if anyone needs to treat the nematodes.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think Levamisole HCI affects apple snails....


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

In any case, I have both Levamisole HCI and Flubendazole right now if anyone needs to treat the nematodes.

Where did you get Flubendazole? It is not available in Canada AFAIK.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I ought to have some of that Levamisole on hand. I would hate to loose a whole tank that way.

W


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Isn't Levamisole the same med that is used as a preventative to give to dogs for heartworm?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Neither Levamisole nor Flubendazole are sold in Canada no. I had to get them from out of the country. Flubendazole is also a great anti-snail remedy that doesn't require copper.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> I think Levamisole HCI affects apple snails....


Does it affect shrimp?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

E-J said:


> Does it affect shrimp?


Nopers. Just treated my whole system with it including three tanks with shrimp and the shrimp are doing just fine. In fact, my cherries seem a richer red now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

E-J said:


> Does it affect shrimp?


The only effect on shrimp I noticed that they seem a bit more lethargic right after treatment.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It kinda stuns the snails for a while and then they are back to normal


----------

